# Scott Aspect, Giant Revel, GT Avalanche?



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi guys... tried this in the bike and frame discussion forum but got no answer so... i`ll try here:
Got my bike stolen last week which i had for like ten years... so now i need a new one and i was thinking about getting one of these three, which are all available in my country.
I`m also very interested in the Sportster 55... not for heavy mountain but i´d like to get a 700c bike, since 29er`s aren`t available here yet.
Any opinnions?

Juanxxo


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Go with the Giant Revel. Do you know which model Revel you want? I have always had good luck with Giant bikes. I have owned 3 different Giant Yukon's in the past, and the Revel is the exact same bike and frame with a different name for 2011. Giant always gives you the best bike for the money in my opinion.


----------



## random7100 (Oct 9, 2010)

What model is the Avalanche though, 1.0, 2.0 or 3.0?


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

2.0, I`m between these models:

GT Avalanche 2.0 2010









Scott Aspect 50 









Giant Revel 3









And this one is a 700c Hybrid:

Scott Sportster 55









GT:
The GT dealer in the area has the avalanche 2010 model in discount because the 2011 models are coming, so that model is at 499 USD, 599 w/hydraulic disc and has the best components and fork.

Scott: 
It´s the stock aspect 50, they have to order it. The price is around 550 USD

Giant:
The same as the scott, basicly

Scott sportster:
Around 599USD i think... it´s the one i`d go for... but i don´t know if it wil tolerate moderate abuse every once in a while


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

I have yet to go see a Gary Fisher dealer... What model would be the one in this price range?


----------

